# Liveaboard designs with nice queen rear berth / Centreboard / Shoal Draft?



## fstarocka (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone - Im keeping an eye out for boats in my price range - and I have decided Id like to go with a centreboard design, and something quite spacious that can also do OK in light winds..

I have found the pearson 35, but it seems a little narrower and cramped inside. This will be alive aboard for a couple as I want too go sailing to the carribbean for a year and see where I end..

If anyone has some ideas of pretty spacious boas in the 34ft-39ft range pls let me know. Ive been eyeing the columbia/coronado 34 centre cockpit because the aft berth is so spacious ive read..

Any thoughts welcome! fyi - my budget is under 15k 

Im looking for something leaning more toward comfort and space without being too ridiculous about it.. any intermediate performer wd be fine - but nothing too terrible that hobby horses or drifts leeward too much..

thanks in advance!


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Your budget is marginal for what you're looking to buy - and while you might find a Columbia/Coronado 34/35 in that range, it would likely need serious further investment. Unless you're very handy and have a lot of time, new sails, motor overhaul, new standing rigging, and keel bolt work could quickly add up to almost the value of the boat.

You are correct that you will find more traditional designs like the Pearson 35 in your range, but they have significantly less interior space.

Another option would be to look for a Catalina 30, which you should be able to find in good condition within your budget.


----------



## fstarocka (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks - I am quite handy and can rebuild engines and do alot of tech work, i was more curious about what models offer nice space with enough room to entertain 2 guests for a week or two.. I was thinking of going up to a 38 ft.. I saw the catalina 30 - but i cant find any nice pics of the rear berth and what size..

I wouldnt mind a center cockpit either because they offer the biggest space in the rear.. The reason I mentioned budget is so ppl dont come and suggest 100k boats, im looking for budget ones and gave the price as a ballpark.


----------



## azguy (Jul 17, 2012)

Endeavor 40 and 42's, Sonny Crockett's boat, a hotel on the water


----------



## fstarocka (Aug 29, 2014)

awesome azguy - thanks, will look into those.. although they might be a bit hotelly - i would like to retain some sailing abilities  jut want to avoid the teeny cramped narrow ones with less space..


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

azguy said:


> Endeavor 40 and 42's, Sonny Crockett's boat, a hotel on the water


Cheapest one on Yachtworld is $31k, and it's way below the rest of the group, so it might be a steal or might have major problems. But it's more than twice his budget.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

fstarocka said:


> awesome azguy - thanks, will look into those.. although they might be a bit hotelly - i would like to retain some sailing abilities  jut want to avoid the teeny cramped narrow ones with less space..


There in is the rub. You cannot have space and sailing abilities without adding lots of length and money. The Coronado 34 is aft cockpit not center but sails quite well and is a nice looking boat, the Coronado 35 is center cockpit and does not enjoy nearly as good of a reputation for sailing abilities, and is certainly has the looks that only the owner could like(kind of way of saying they are ugly). With your budget you might be able to find a run down Irwin 37. That is the smallest boat I would go for a center cockpit. There is a S2 9.2 (about 30 foot) center cockpit that has a tight aft cabin and quite tight v-birth. Also an S2 11 (about 36 feet) center cockpit. Both of these are a little nicer looking boats than the Coronado and likely better made but still not going to turn heads. The other issue with Coronado is the newest one is going to be close to 45 years old now. Oday made a decent center cockpit 37, but is a walk over (have to go through the cockpit to get front to back) but some like that better and it helps keep the profile lower. Likely twice your budget for a worn one anyway. Beneteau made a 36 foot center cockpit but will be well over $60,000.

If you really want two cabins you might want to look at a newer boat, aft cockpit with an aft cabin. They tend to have a cramped aft cabin but at least there are two cabins. I don't think you are going to find much you will want to have guests on for a week or more for $15,000 as either it will be too small, or so old and very run down(OK for family but not for guests). O'day 3XX series seem to have a nice aft cabin for the money (unlikely to find a nice one for less than 20,000). Beneteau has lots of boats with small aft cabins as well but also more into the 20's. As mentioned the Catalina 30 has a large but open aft bunk/quarter birth and should be able to be found in your price range for an older one that needs some love.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

With your budget and size range, you are looking at old (60s and 70s) boats. Boats of that tend to have less space below than boats of similar size today. Those that do are not going to sail very well. I would suggest looking at smaller boats (low 30 foot range) as you are more likely to find something that isn't a complete basket case.


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

1973 Coronado Center Cockpit Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

One other thing, is don't worry about the other people, if they want to go sailing they can sleep on a settee. (actually often the most comfortable bunks anyway) After all they are not paying for the boat!


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

The Morgan 41 Out Island fits all your needs, and can likely be found within your budget constraints. 

Gary


----------



## Looking For it (May 26, 2015)

This seems like a boat that is possibly a great value and deserves a second look: it's close to your budget range, and it appears to have a lot of liveaboard/cruising details ready to go for $22,000 OBO (it's a 1980 Seidelmann 37). I can't post links (I'm too new on the forums), but if you will go to Sailboat Listings online and hunt for this listing #45656, you should be able to find it. Good luck on the hunt!

(P.S. It may not have everything you are looking for, but since I don't know exactly what is or is not negotiable for you for sure, I wanted to suggest this possibility.)


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

1984 S2 9.2 C.C. Sail New and Used Boats for Sale -


----------



## saltydog4 (Dec 22, 2014)

Some guy was selling a 30 something foot Seafarer in coastal Mississippi that was in your budget. They're nice boats.


----------



## agentjohnson (Aug 22, 2014)

i_amcdn said:


> 1973 Coronado Center Cockpit Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


That thing is butt f***ing ugly! I kinda love to hate it.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

agentjohnson said:


> That thing is butt f***ing ugly! I kinda love to hate it.


I think that cockpit needs a hole to putt into and possibly a windmill hazard. :smile


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

Figured I would weigh in on this as I have a Coronado 35. Hopefully you haven't purchased yet and I am not too late!

First off, I LOVE my Coronado. Everyone that sails with us (even a merchant marine friend of mine who has been sailing from his early 20's through his 70's) comments on how comfortable the boat is both down below and topsides and how well she sails. I have had her out in some pretty rough stuff and anyone who knows how to sail can figure out a way to make any ride as smooth as possible on any boat. And the room? Oh how there is TONS of room.

Unfortunately my ranting and raving about my boat comes with a HUGE caveat that someone already touched on that I wanted to highlight: A previous owner in 1999 and 2000 spent a good deal upgrading her. The standing rigging was all redone and improved, shrouds were brought out to the rail and even a different bow pulpit, among other changes. A couple in another slip with the same year and model stopped to ask because they said that the hull looked like theirs, but that was it.

When I see them listed, I always check out the listings and you are going to be hard-pressed to find one that is in this good of shape ready to go (not selling mine yet!). IF you do find one for a low price, well taken care of, and don't mind doing a lot of work, I think you'll be happy if you want space and a comfortable boat that you can enjoy.

I was lucky getting mine for a steal since the previous owner decided to take up fly fishing in the mountains instead of sailing in Mexico, leaving her in dry storage there for several years. I had to spend 40 days in the work yard (working mostly half days) and about $3-4000 to get her in the water.

Was it worth it? ABSOLUTELY!
Do I think I could find another Coronado and do it again at the same price and work? Not likely. But I wish you the best of luck if you can find one and get her plying the waves!

If you have any specific questions about the Coronado, I'll be happy to answer...


----------

